# Uber app glitches



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to the Uber Partner community. I wonder if anyone here has heard about the problems I ran into yesterday. I uploaded the Uber Partner App to my iPhone 4S and ran into two issues.

1. No GPS voice instructions after sliding the start trip bar. The map works fine but being far sighted I can't see the fine print while I am driving.

2. My iPhone kept powering down after my eleventh trip. Every time it powers down, I have to enter a security code to return to the Uber app. 

My rating plummeted from 5.0 to 4.65. I'm going to try one of Uber's smart phones. Hopefully the software works on their own device.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

#2. Usually happens to me everyday after about 4-5 hrs. Or if the battery gets to hot it will restart.
I've had it restart in the middle of a trip and at the end of a trip, if at the end of a trip don't go anywhere until restart is finished . Enter the code and everything is always still there, just don't panic when it happens.


----------



## ROBERT BRAZELTON (Mar 29, 2015)

Once you start the ride the voice navigation is muted, I believe its so not to look unprofessional to riders or disturb them.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> #2. Usually happens to me everyday after about 4-5 hrs. Or if the battery gets to hot it will restart.
> I've had it restart in the middle of a trip and at the end of a trip, if at the end of a trip don't go anywhere until restart is finished . Enter the code and everything is always still there, just don't panic when it happens.


Interesting. Any idea how long I should power down say every two hours to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

ROBERT BRAZELTON said:


> Once you start the ride the voice navigation is muted, I believe its so not to look unprofessional to riders or disturb them.


Who knew? What I experienced was the voice navigation going in and out during the trip but mostly out which I assume you mean by mute.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> Interesting. Any idea how long I should power down say every two hours to prevent this from happening?


Depends on the individual phone. If it starts to act flaky / running slow switching between apps or what ever your doing. It wouldn't hurt. Or perhaps on a lunch break etc.


----------

